# RF controlled lighting contactor?



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering if there was such a critter. After laying out an area lighting plan where each pole needs to be able to be switched on and off separately I thought that it would be easier to have them all (5 poles with 4 fixtures each) on one circuit and have each one switched by a remote controlled contactor perhaps in the base of the poles. It would sure save on wire.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Outside lighting I assume?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

yep ....


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Load conductors to the poles, run back to a central contactor or several depending on load, contactor controlled by Photo eye or timer... Done:whistling2:

Oh and of course, ur grounds and nuetrals to the poles too as needed....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes there is.. you would need a line voltage relay controlled by a relay like this.. just check voltage specs..










That relay would be controlled by a Linear wireless receiver..










And pushbutton transmitter..


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> I was wondering if there was such a critter. After laying out an area lighting plan where each pole needs to be able to be switched on and off separately I thought that it would be easier to have them all (5 poles with 4 fixtures each) on one circuit and have each one switched by a remote controlled contactor perhaps in the base of the poles. It would sure save on wire.


The range is fairly limited on those RF one. I have one that plugs into an outlet and probably even more so if it gets covered inside a metal base. 

I would prefer PLC based system where the signaling is sent over the power wire, such as X10 home automation system.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Depends on what type of distances we are talking, between poles? between the first pole and the building? total circuit length?


----------

